# Yad America?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Any one ever use a Yad rod? wanted to pick up an 8wt, cheap and these look to fit in my price range($35 or less). Seems like an off brand that might have went out of business so there is little info on them. Not wanting to spend much because I would only use an 8wt a couple months outta the year, and I primarily use a 5/6wt for all my other fishing.
any info appreciated,
Janus


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

never heard of them but ya never know----i fished 9 dollar lamiglas blanks for about 10 years---($60 now)

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?p=3852276


----------

